# UPDATE: Runder Tisch Bad Kreuznach



## Thomas (25. Mai 2021)

Biker in Bad Kreuznach,
aktuell ist irre viel los im Wald rund um Bad Kreuznach – unzählige Wanderer & Biker sind gemeinsam auf den Trails unterwegs.

Nach den Zeitungsberichten und ersten kleineren Konflikten ist man bei der Stadt Bad Kreuznach aktuell dabei ein Konzept zu entwickeln, wie man auf der einen Seite die Anforderungen der verschiedenen Gruppen und Rahmenbedingungen (Biker, Wanderer, Tourismus, Naturschutz) abdecken kann und wie man das ganze auf der anderen Seite auf rechtlich sicheren Boden stellt.

Wir (Kim Christian, Thomas Paatz) waren in einem ersten Online-Meeting der Arbeitsgruppe der Stadt dabei, die Stadt geht sehr offen und (aus unserer Sicht) sehr positiv auf die Sache zu. Es gibt nur die Herausforderung, dass es keinen richtigen Ansprechpartner aus den Reihen der Biker gibt.

Womit wir beim Punkt wären: Ein zuverlässiger Ansprechpartner ist nach Erfahrungen aus anderen Regionen der Schlüssel zu einer konstruktiven gemeinsamen Arbeit und zu dauerhaft nutzbaren Trails.

Um auch in Kreuznach weiter mit dem Mountainbike die Trails genießen zu können, wird es sehr hilfreich sein, wenn es eine offizielle Vertretung der lokalen Biker z.B. als Verein gibt.

Um das Ganze ins Rollen zu bringen, veranstalten wir daher einen ersten runden Tisch.


*Update:*
nach Rücksprache mit der Kreisverwaltung können wir den Termin auch unter freiem Himmel nicht wie geplant durchführen und verlegen ihn daher ins Internet.

Bitte gib die Info weiter.

Neuer Treffpunkt ist daher Sonntag, 6.6. um 20 Uhr im Zoom.
Details zur Einwahl:






						Join our Cloud HD Video Meeting
					

Zoom is the leader in modern enterprise video communications, with an easy, reliable cloud platform for video and audio conferencing, chat, and webinars across mobile, desktop, and room systems. Zoom Rooms is the original software-based conference room solution used around the world in board...




					us02web.zoom.us
				




Meeting-ID: 882 1943 2136
Kenncode: 780309

Wenn du Mitglied einer Bike-Gruppe bist, teile dort bitten diesen Aufruf. Ideal ist es wenn, aus eurer Bike-Gruppe zum ersten Treffen zumindest eine Person kommt.

Kontakt:
Kim Christian [email protected] / +49 171 1491316
Thomas Paatz [email protected]  / 0151 22963502


----------



## rhnordpool (26. Mai 2021)

Thomas schrieb:


> Ideal ist es wenn, aus eurer Bike-Gruppe zum ersten Treffen* zumindest eine* Person kommt.



Hallo,
die Boschaft macht schon die Runde. Bin von nem Kumpel angesprochen worden, der auch bei den Sonntagsbikern (Brauwerktreff) mitfährt. Da werden wohl allein aus dieser Ecke 4-5 Biker kommen.

Daher mal die Frage: Wie habt ihr Euch den runden Tisch denn so vorgestellt, was die Anzahl Teilnehmer anbelangt? Je mehr kommen, desto besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (26. Mai 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Je mehr kommen, desto besser?


Ja, es soll ja angestoßen werden, dass sich die Biker von Bad Kreuznach in irgendeiner Form zukünftig organisieren, da ist es sicher sinnvoll, wenn ein paar Teilnehmer vor Ort sind. Das Ganze wird Outdoor mit Abstand stattfinden.


----------



## rhnordpool (26. Mai 2021)

Alles klar.


----------



## Ripman (26. Mai 2021)

Hi Thomas,

in Mainz gehts im Wald auch relativ "bunt" daher und auch bei uns ist ein Runder Tisch geplant. Allerdings gibts bei uns noch keinen konkreten Termin. Trotzdem würde ich gerne diesen Termin wahrnehmen (primär privat, durchaus aber auch als Vertreter des MTB-Clubs Beinhart).

Wo genau auf dem Kuhberg findet das "Treffen" denn statt?

VG

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas (26. Mai 2021)

Ripman schrieb:


> Wo genau auf dem Kuhberg findet das "Treffen" denn statt?


Freizeitpark Kuhberg








						Freizeitpark Kuhberg · Rheingrafenstraße 159, 55543 Bad Kreuznach
					

★★★★☆ · Grillplatz




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Ripman (27. Mai 2021)

OK, danke für die Info, wir sehen uns am 06.06.


----------



## Thomas (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo, 

nach Rücksprache mit der Kreisverwaltung können wir den Termin auch unter freiem Himmel nicht wie geplant durchführen und verlegen ihn daher ins Internet. 

Bitte gib die Info weiter. 

Neuer Treffpunkt ist daher Sonntag, 6.6. um 20 Uhr im Zoom. 
Details zur Einwahl:






						Join our Cloud HD Video Meeting
					

Zoom is the leader in modern enterprise video communications, with an easy, reliable cloud platform for video and audio conferencing, chat, and webinars across mobile, desktop, and room systems. Zoom Rooms is the original software-based conference room solution used around the world in board...




					us02web.zoom.us
				




Meeting-ID: 882 1943 2136
Kenncode: 780309


----------



## SK7WALK3R (1. Juni 2021)

Hi Thomas,

super Aktion. Bin dabei und wähle mich sehr gerne am Sonntag in den Call ein


----------



## Thomas (7. Juni 2021)

Kurze Zusammenfassung zum Termin gestern:

Gestern hat online ein erstes Treffen von Interessierten stattgefunden. 

Wir (Kim Christian & Ich) haben alle Teilnehmer auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht und dargestellt, warum es aus unserer Sicht sinnvoll und nötig ist einen Verein auf der einen Seite als Lobby für die Biker und auf der anderen Seite als Ansprechpartner für bspw. Stadt, Forst etc. auf die Beine zu stellen.

In welcher Form das geschehen wird ist noch komplett offen - es haben sich über die Liste (s.o.) bereits an einem Verein interessierte gemeldet – und auch solche, die bereit wären einen Vorstandsposten zu übernehmen (Kim und ich hatten einen Posten für uns beide ausgeschlossen, da wir beruflich hier in Bad Kreuznach in dem Bereich tätig sind und es evtl. ein Geschmäckle hätte).

Für den 20.6. ist das nächste Treffen vorgesehen (Online oder vor Ort, wird noch mitgeteilt), wo es dann um konkretere Schritte Richtung Verein geht.
Wenn du auf dem Laufenden bleiben willst, trag dich hier in die Liste ein:









						Mountainbike Bad Kreuznach
					

Hier sammeln wir Kontaktinfos von interessierten Personen, um die Vereinsgründung auf den Weg zu bekommen und um euch auf dem E-Mail-Weg z.B. über die nächsten Termine auf dem Laufenden zu halten.




					docs.google.com


----------



## rhnordpool (7. Juni 2021)

Konnte gestern leider nicht teilnehmen, hab aber den Antrag mal ausgefüllt.
Kleine Anmerkung zum Antrag: 
Wäre vielleicht ganz gut, wenn man nicht nur fragen würde, ob man im Vorstand mitarbeiten würde, sondern generell im Verein. Gibt ja noch ne Menge mehr an Tätigkeiten, für die es aktive Mitglieder brauchen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (9. Juni 2021)

Wurde mal angesprochen, statt eines komplett eigenständigen Vereins eine DIMB-IG zu gründen?
Die DIMB ist Deutschlandweit als Vertreter der Interessen der Mountainbiker bekannt. Die IGs sind da ganz konkret die lokalen Ableger für die Interessen in einer Region und dienen dort auch als Ansprechstation.
Es gibt bei uns bisher die DIMB IG Rhein-Nahe, die aber eher zum Dunstkreis des Flowtrails gehört.


----------



## kraxlhuber (12. Juni 2021)

Bin gerade wegen des heutigen Artikels in der Tageszeitung hier gelandet. Super, dass ihr da im Austausch seid. Ich bin auch gerne dabei und versuche am 20.06. dabei zu sein. 
beste Grüße,
Andi


----------



## nahetalmoves (12. Juni 2021)

Vielen Dank für den Artikel. Wir sehen bzw. hören uns dann am 20.06.

Viele Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Juni 2021)

kraxlhuber schrieb:


> Bin gerade wegen des heutigen Artikels in der Tageszeitung hier gelandet. Super, dass ihr da im Austausch seid. Ich bin auch gerne dabei und versuche am 20.06. dabei zu sein.
> beste Grüße,
> Andi


Sehr neutral geschriebener Zeitungsartikel 🙄
Indem über die Wuzel gefahren wird, stirbt der Baum ab, ahja.
Wenn das die einzigen Wurzeln des Baums sind, dann ist er eh dem (Sturm) Tod geweiht, und der Verfasser des Artikels scheint genau den Unterschied zwischen abgelaufen und abgefahren an der Wurzel erkennen....
Im anderen Bild wird ja der umgefallene Baum indirekt so präsentiert, daß er quasi auf Dauer "umgefahren" wurde.....

Das der Stadtwald ein Frequenztierungsproblem hat, bestreite ich ja nicht, aber solch eine einseitige Betrachtungsweise einer Zeitung ist doch ein Witz.


----------



## Rockside (12. Juni 2021)

... Mountainbiker hätten aufgerüstet ... mit E- ....

Und wieder mal werden die Mountainbiker mitveranwortlich gemacht für die schweren E-Mofas und diesen extrem stolligen, breiten Reifen. Damit zerwühlen die bei wilden Bremsmanövern und lockeren Böden alles, was nicht aus Beton ist.

Den Zeitungsschreibern sollte man mal begreiflich machen, daß E-Mofas keine Mountainbikes sind, auch wenn das Design dieser Dinger das zu verschleiern versucht !  Wann begreifen die das endlich.


----------



## kraxlhuber (12. Juni 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Sehr neutral geschriebener Zeitungsartikel 🙄
> Indem über die Wuzel gefahren wird, stirbt der Baum ab, ahja.
> Wenn das die einzigen Wurzeln des Baums sind, dann ist er eh dem (Sturm) Tod geweiht, und der Verfasser des Artikels scheint genau den Unterschied zwischen abgelaufen und abgefahren an der Wurzel erkennen....
> Im anderen Bild wird ja der umgefallene Baum indirekt so präsentiert, daß er quasi auf Dauer "umgefahren" wurde.....
> ...


Ich würde auch sagen, der Artikel ist keine journalistische Glanzleistung. Ausgewogene Darstellung geht anders. Umso besser, dass die Stadt scheinbar den Dialog sucht. Bin gespannt, wie es sich weiter entwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialexed (13. Juni 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> ... Mountainbiker hätten aufgerüstet ... mit E- ....
> 
> Und wieder mal werden die Mountainbiker mitveranwortlich gemacht für die schweren E-Mofas und diesen extrem stolligen, breiten Reifen. Damit zerwühlen die bei wilden Bremsmanövern und lockeren Böden alles, was nicht aus Beton ist.
> 
> Den Zeitungsschreibern sollte man mal begreiflich machen, daß E-Mofas keine Mountainbikes sind, auch wenn das Design dieser Dinger das zu verschleiern versucht !  Wann begreifen die das endlich.


Das ist es halt.
Wieso wirft man Sportler und Fun-Fuzzis immer in einen Topf?
Alles mit Motor hat nix auf Pfaden verloren.
Es gibt ja genug Straßen oder gut ausgebaute Wege dafür.
Und *Alle *Anderen müssen halt versuchen sich so vernünftig zu verhalten, wie es die Situation erfordert.


----------



## rhnordpool (13. Juni 2021)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Wieso wirft man Sportler und Fun-Fuzzis immer in einen Topf?


Vermutlich, weils nicht mehr nur die Touren-Forstweg-e-FunFuzzis gibt, sondern zunehmend solche, die Spaß daran haben mit ihren e-Enduros auch technische Trails berghoch zu fahren und dann runter zu ballern. Dank geringer Höhenmeter in unserem Revier und "geeignetem" Gelände dann auch gern mehrmals am Tag.
Daß diese Kombination gerade für jugendliche Biker der "Fun"-Generation attraktiv ist, ist doch klar. Schlimm nur, daß es auch noch von Bikeindustrie, Medien und Veranstaltern gepusht wird.
Da könnten letztlich doch nur die Erziehungsberechtigten versuchen, gegenzuhalten. Leider fahren die auch zunehmend gern e-Bike. Und als hippe Familie in nen muffigen Radsportverein einzutreten? Fraglich. Klappt vielleicht sogar noch einigermaßen auf dem Lande und in so kleineren Städten wie Bad Kreuznach.
Aber was machste mit den naturfernen Spaß-Bikern aus angrenzenden Großstädten?

Ich habs bißchen überspitzt dargestellt und will definitiv nicht jeden Wiesbadener oder Mainzer Biker hier an den Pranger stellen, nicht mal jeden e-Biker (ich fahr selber regelmäßig mit ebensolchen).

Wenn alles gut läuft mit der Stadt und man wirklich Interesse hat, einen Kompromiß zwischen Schäden im Wald und auf den Wegen auf der einen Seite und nem interessanten Angebot für Tourismus in der Region zu finden, wäre eine Freigabe *ALLER befestigten* Wege, unterstützt durch Anbringen von Hinweistafeln, daß Wanderer und Biker aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen sollen (ähnlich den Konzepten in der Schweiz), eine gute Beschilderung und Vermarktung von einigen Rundtouren wie im Pfälzerwald und vielleicht nen kleineren Bikepark mit angelegten Trails für die "Fun"-Generation ein sinnvolles Konzept. Ich könnte mir da einige Ecken ganz gut vorstellen, wo ein kleiner "Funpark" gehen könnte (Beispiele: Nördliche Seite des Waldgebietes westlich der Ebernburg Richtung Feilbingert, Lohrer Wald, auch der "Canyon" am Anfang des Emil-Jakob-Wegs (links hoch zur Straße Salinenblick (hier gibts ja schon lange "wilde" Trails, die aktuell wohl nicht mehr genutzt werden, weil unten am Emil-Jakob-Weg gefällte Bäume die Ausfahrt blockieren.

Damit würde sich die Anzahl der Touren-(e)-Biker auf viele Wege verteilen, die Spaßfraktion hätte ein Angebot, wo sie niemanden stören und man hätte nur noch 2 echte Probleme:

Wochenendverkehr auf den hochfrequentierten "Spazier"-Wegen, die sich so im Umfeld von 500 m von Parkplätzen befinden.
die unbelehrbaren 5%, die nicht auf den Wegen bleiben wollen.
Für beide könnte ich mir ne einfache Lösung vorstellen:

Satte Bußgelder, bei Nichtbeachtung der Regeln
"Geil" gesteilte Trikots für ne ehrenamtliche, offizielle Rangertruppe aus lokalen Bikern, die häufig unterwegs sind, Wege kontrollieren könnten, mit Wandervereinen, Stadt und Naturschützern bei der Wegpflege helfen und durch ihre Präsenz, Auswüchse begrenzen helfen.

Und der Forst geht mit gutem Beispiel voran und organisiert den Baumabtransport zukünftig mit waldbodenschonenden Rückepferden. Dann würde man sich als Mountainbiker nicht mehr fragen müssen, warum wir den schwarzen Peter kriegen von wegen Wald- und Wegezerstörung. Denn das, was da seit ein paar Jahren durch Forstmaschinen angerichtet wird - gerade auch im Gebiet der Gans, wo nun wirklich jeder die Schneisen gut sehen kann - sieht nach erheblich größeren Schäden aus, als alles, was die paar Mountainbiker je angerichtet haben. Da wiegen ja selbst die Wühlarbeiten der Schwarzkittel inzwischen schwerer.


----------



## Specialexed (13. Juni 2021)

Es wäre schön,wenn eine für alle Seiten annehmebare Lösung gefunden würde,aber so wie es im Moment aussieht, kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
Das Gebiet um KH ist einfach zu klein für alle.
...aber vielleicht entspannt sich das Ganze ja auch ganz von allein wieder,wenn die Leute wieder andere Sachen machen dürfen als spazieren gehen.
...und dann vielleicht noch ein paar E-Bikes den Geist aufgeben( träum).


----------



## Robert Neuber (15. Juni 2021)

Nur als Beleg, dass es auch eine andere Presse-Berichterstattung in Bezug auf die Lage in Bad Kreuznach gibt. Diesen Artikel habe ich in der Allgemeinen Zeitung Bad Kreuznach im März geschrieben, als die behördlichen "Appelle" an die Mountainbiker veröffentlicht wurden.


----------



## Robert Neuber (15. Juni 2021)

Und ich habe auch schon entsprechend kommentiert. Hier mein Beitrag in der Allgemeinen Zeitung Bad Kreuznach Anfang Mai.


----------



## Robert Neuber (15. Juni 2021)

Gestern hat die Grünen-Stadträtin Annette Thiergarten im Kreuznacher Hauptausschuss berichtet, sie habe im Wald mitbekommen, wie ein Mountainbiker fast ein Kind angefahren hätte. Was denn die Stadt dagegen tun werde, so ihre Anfrage. Man werde ihr das schriftlich beantworten, so die Oberbürgermeisterin.


----------



## Bener (15. Juni 2021)

Leinenpflicht für Kinder! 🤪


----------



## Fubbes (16. Juni 2021)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> Gestern hat die Grünen-Stadträtin Annette Thiergarten im Kreuznacher Hauptausschuss berichtet, sie habe im Wald mitbekommen, wie ein Mountainbiker fast ein Kind angefahren hätte. Was denn die Stadt dagegen tun werde, so ihre Anfrage. Man werde ihr das schriftlich beantworten, so die Oberbürgermeisterin.


Das ist ziemlich undifferenziert. Mir ist so eine Situation schon in einer Ortschaft passiert, weil ein Kind überraschend quer über die Straße geradelt ist. Ich konnte noch bremsen, aber mich hat's über den Lenker geworfen, das Kind hat fast nix abbekommen.
Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass sowas auch rücksichtsvollen Zeitgenossen (bin ich vielleicht gar nicht?) und überall passieren kann. Daraus pauschal etwas abzuleiten, ist populistisch.
Dem Ziel eines friedlichen Nebeneinanders ist diese Meldung natürlich nicht förderlich.


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2021)

Heute ist der 18.06.
@Thomas Gibt es Infos zum Treffen am 20.06. ?


----------



## foreigner (18. Juni 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich undifferenziert. Mir ist so eine Situation schon in einer Ortschaft passiert, weil ein Kind überraschend quer über die Straße geradelt ist. Ich konnte noch bremsen, aber mich hat's über den Lenker geworfen, das Kind hat fast nix abbekommen.
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass sowas auch rücksichtsvollen Zeitgenossen (bin ich vielleicht gar nicht?) und überall passieren kann. Daraus pauschal etwas abzuleiten, ist populistisch.
> Dem Ziel eines friedlichen Nebeneinanders ist diese Meldung natürlich nicht förderlich.


Ja, das ist mir auch auf öffentlicher Straße auch schon passiert. 30 km/h bergab, plötzlich rennt ein Kind von rechts hinter einer Hecke direkt auf die Straße (Gehweg gab es nicht). Zum glück war das ein so gescholtenes modernes Bike mit ordentlichen Bremsanker. Trotz verlagerung nach hinten bin ich übern Lenker. Mir ist wenig passiert. Dem Kind nichts. Die aufgebrachte Mutter wollte aber auch erstmal den bösen Mountainbiker dumm anmachen. Bis der Vater dazu kam und meinte, das hätte auch ein Auto sein können. Dann wurde es schnell ruhig.
Es gibt auch biker, die wenig aufpassen, aber ich wüsste mal gerne wo denn der beinahe-Unfall war: auf einem Trail oder einem 2 meter Forstweg, wo man keinem Radfahrer verbieten kann, lang zu fahren.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob alle ein Interesse am "friedlichen Nebeneinander" haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (18. Juni 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Vermutlich, weils nicht mehr nur die Touren-Forstweg-e-FunFuzzis gibt, sondern zunehmend solche, die Spaß daran haben mit ihren e-Enduros auch technische Trails berghoch zu fahren und dann runter zu ballern. Dank geringer Höhenmeter in unserem Revier und "geeignetem" Gelände dann auch gern mehrmals am Tag.
> Daß diese Kombination gerade für jugendliche Biker der "Fun"-Generation attraktiv ist, ist doch klar. Schlimm nur, daß es auch noch von Bikeindustrie, Medien und Veranstaltern gepusht wird.
> Da könnten letztlich doch nur die Erziehungsberechtigten versuchen, gegenzuhalten. Leider fahren die auch zunehmend gern e-Bike. Und als hippe Familie in nen muffigen Radsportverein einzutreten? Fraglich. Klappt vielleicht sogar noch einigermaßen auf dem Lande und in so kleineren Städten wie Bad Kreuznach.
> Aber was machste mit den naturfernen Spaß-Bikern aus angrenzenden Großstädten?
> ...


Ganz ehrlich, Du hast Dir sicherlich ganz viele Gedanken gemacht, wie so etwas funktionieren könnte.

Aber aus meiner Sicht gibt's da leider zu viele freie Variablen.

Zum Beispiel gäbe es ganz sicher viele Leute, die gar nichts von den Regeln wissen würden (oder es behaupten), weil sie sich nicht informiert hätten. Praktisch gesehen: wer informiert sich denn für seine eigene Tagesplanung vorher nach Regeln, wenn er sich irgendwo mal in einen offenen Wald begibt, wenn er mal Zeit hat?

Auch gibt es sehr viele Leute, die permanent nach Schlupflöchern in den Regeln und Kontrollen suchen, um so 'aus Spaß' gegen die Gesellschaft ihr eigenes Ding zu machen.

Und im Grunde genommen *war es doch eigentlich J E D E M von vornherein klar gewesen, wie das laufen wird, wenn jetzt jeder ohne adäquate physische Fähigkeiten* *die steilsten Anstiege in den Wäldern hochfahren kann*.

Aber man ist ja ein guter Mensch und setzt immer schön artig seine Scheuklappen auf.


----------



## Thomas (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
hier ein weiteres Update zum Mountainbiken in Bad Kreuznach.

Nach dem letzten Zoom-Termin, auf dem Kim Christian und ich die aktuelle Situation geschildert hatten, hat sich einiges getan:

Es besteht starkes Interesse am Verein und an der Mitarbeit
Das angebotene Formular wurde rege genutzt - *aktuell haben sich 66 Personen eingetragen*, die Interesse an einem zukünftigen Verein oder an Informationen rund um Gründung usw. haben
davon *haben 16 Personen* angegeben, dass sie sich vorstellen können in einem zukünftigen Verein an der *Vorstandsarbeit* beteiligt zu sein

Am vergangenen Freitag hat ein Treffen mit den aktuell engagierten offiziellen Seiten (Stadtverwaltung, Forst) stattgefunden. Wir hatten dazu auch alle an der Vorstandsarbeit Interessierten eingeladen, damit sie sich ein erstes Bild machen können, worum es geht und sie sich direkt einbringen können. Zusätzlich zu Kim und mir waren so vier weitere Biker vor Ort - danke an Andreas, Adrian, Sascha und Tim!
Am Samstag gab es einen Zeitungsartikel, der gezeigt hat, dass wir dringend einen MTB-Lobby-Verein in Bad Kreuznach benötigen.
Wie geht es weiter?

*Am Sonntag, den 20.6. wird es um 20 Uhr ein erneutes Zoom Meeting *geben. Einwahldetails siehe unten.
Themen:
Aktuelle Fragen
Klärung der nächsten Schritte zur Gründungsveranstaltung

Wir streben die *Gründungsveranstaltung für einen Verein noch vor den Sommerferien* an. Wir Doodeln hier den Termin aus, der Termin wird Outdoor in Bad Kreuznach auf dem Freizeitgelände Kuhberg stattfinden. Wenn du dabei sein möchtest, stimme bitte direkt für einen Termin ab:
Terminabstimmung: https://doodle.com/poll/asehx3bznkfwtk95



*ZOOM:*

Thomas Paatz lädt Sie zu einem geplanten Zoom-Meeting ein.
Thema: Mountainbike Bad Kreuznach
Uhrzeit: 20.Juni.2021 20:00 Amsterdam, Berlin, Rom, Stockholm, Wien
Zoom-Meeting beitreten
https://us02web.zoom.us/j/84357062213?pwd=WHZNaUMxL2pYRnpkQ0kwUndrQmtmUT09

Meeting-ID: 843 5706 2213
Kenncode: 494337


----------



## rhnordpool (18. Juni 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Aber aus meiner Sicht gibt's da leider zu viele freie Variablen.


Du hast vollkommen Recht.
Deshalb - und vorausgesetzt, die Stadt und die anderen interessierten Gruppen sind an realisitschen und pragmatischen Lösungen interessiert - kann es nur darum gehen, Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben.
Und da reichts sicher nicht, daß man nen Verein gründet, damit die Stadt nen Ansprechpartner hat (der dann, wenn überhaupt, nur nen kleinen Teil der Zielgruppen identifizieren und ansprechen kann). Außer vielleicht, um den anderen Gesprächskreisteilnehmern die komplexe Welt des MTB-Sports so nahe zu bringen, daß praktikable (Teil-)Lösungen gefunden werden können.
Man braucht ja nur mal zu schauen, was in anderen beliebten Regionen so abgeht. Pfälzer Wald, Odenwald, um nur mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.
Ein (wesentlicher) Teil des Problems ist ja erziehungsbedingt. Wenn Egoismus gegenüber Gemeinsinn in der Gesellschaft dominiert, wirste mit Apellen und Broschüren allein nicht viel ausrichten. Offenbar haben ja alle Umweltwarnungen, Belehrungen und Aufklärungskampagnen seit der Waldsterbenpanik zu Beginn der 80er nicht viel bewirkt.

Da kannste dann höchstens darauf hoffen, daß die nächsten Generationen vernünftiger sind (nachdem das Kind vermutlich erst so in den Bach gefallen sein muß, daß man am eigenen Leibe die Nachteile zu spüren bekommen hat).
Also bleibt aus meiner Sicht hauptsächlich ein Paket an diversen Schadensbegrenzungsmaßnahmen übrig.

Da hab ich ja schon früher bißchen was geschrieben:

Möglichst viele Wege grundsätzlich freigeben und intensiv über DIMB-Regeln und Benutzerregeln auf den Wegen informieren
Die Binger und SooNahe Region mit einbeziehen für ein attraktives und aktiv vermarktetes Streckennetz für unterschiedliche Benutzertypen (Genußbiker, CC, Trail und Enduro, Pumptrack, etc.), in der Hoffnung, daß insbesondere Biker von auswärts (denen die Probleme hier vor Ort wahrscheinlich eher ziemlich egal sind) dieses stärker nutzen werden.
Mit lokalen Sportvereinen versuchen, das Thema MTB in die Vereine zu integrieren (Fahrtechnikkurse als Lockmittel z.B.)
Den lokalen Kiddies ein geeignetes flowtrail-/bikeparkähnliches Gelände zur Eigenverwaltung zugestehen
Lokale Biker als ehrenamtliche Ranger ausbilden, um IM Revier deutlich zu machen, daß ne gewisse Kontrolle zu allen möglichen Zeiten und vor allem am Wochenende dazu führen könnte, daß Nutzer, die sich nicht an die Spielregeln halten (wollen), sanktioniert werden können. Ich denke, da brauchts gar keine so großen Vollmachten für die Ranger. Selbst ohne "Hoheitsrechte" kann ein Ranger ja andere Biker ansprechen, wenn sie sich nicht an Spielregeln halten. Wird sicher auch nicht immer was bringen. Aber hinter solchen Typen dann herfahren, fotografieren/filmen, Kennzeichen notieren und zur Not die Polizei um Unterstützung bitten, sollte machbar sein. Und dieses System ebenfalls aktiv "vermarkten".
Parallel dazu intensiv beten, daß ein größerer Teil der coronabedingten Neubiker bald wieder das Interesse verlieren und dadurch die oben skizzierten Maßnahmen ne Chance haben, die Probleme nicht eskalieren zu lassen.

Meine 5cent.

Edith: Während ich das geschrieben habe, kam Thomas Update rein. Wollte hiermit nochmals deutlich machen, daß ich gern im Verein mitmache. Allerdings eher nicht im Vorstand.


----------



## Robert Neuber (18. Juni 2021)

Anhang anzeigen 1294396
Anhang anzeigen 1294396
Anhang anzeigen 1294396
Anhang anzeigen 1294396


----------



## Rockside (19. Juni 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Da kannste dann höchstens darauf hoffen, daß die nächsten Generationen vernünftiger sind (nachdem das Kind vermutlich erst so in den Bach gefallen sein muß, daß man am eigenen Leibe die Nachteile zu spüren bekommen hat).
> 
> Also bleibt aus meiner Sicht hauptsächlich ein Paket an diversen Schadensbegrenzungsmaßnahmen übrig.



👍


----------



## Svenos (22. Juni 2021)

Doppelpost


----------



## Svenos (22. Juni 2021)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> Gestern hat die Grünen-Stadträtin Annette Thiergarten im Kreuznacher Hauptausschuss berichtet, sie habe im Wald mitbekommen, wie ein Mountainbiker fast ein Kind angefahren hätte. Was denn die Stadt dagegen tun werde, so ihre Anfrage. Man werde ihr das schriftlich beantworten, so die Oberbürgermeisterin.


Bei uns in Wiesbaden ist das ähnlich. Da wollen die Grünen, dass die Leute in der Stadt auf`s Rad umsteigen. Sobald es in den Wald geht, machen sie sich für Polizeistreifen mit E-Bikes stark, die das Befahren von illegalen Trails hart bestrafen sollen.


----------



## RedHerring (26. Juni 2021)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Die Binger und SooNahe Region mit einbeziehen für ein attraktives und aktiv vermarktetes Streckennetz für unterschiedliche Benutzertypen (Genußbiker, CC, Trail und Enduro, Pumptrack, etc.), in der Hoffnung, daß insbesondere Biker von auswärts (denen die Probleme hier vor Ort wahrscheinlich eher ziemlich egal sind) dieses stärker nutzen werden.



Zusätzliche Nutzer und "Biker von auswärts" sind die wesentliche Ursache. Dies schließt zusätzliche Nutzer in Form von Wanderern mit ein, das wird in der Diskussion vergessen! In der Region gibt es den Flowtrail Stromberg, trotzdem werden zunehmend Elemente in die Wälder gebaut. Gab es immer eine gewisse Toleranz und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme führt das zum "überkochen". Auch wenn wieder jemand von der Höhenrettung irgendwo aus unwegsamen Gelände gefischt werden muss und das durch die Presse geht. Was ein Wanderer und Mountainbiker nicht braucht sind andere Wanderer und Mountainbiker.... Diejenigen die teils seit Jahrzehnten vor ihrer Haustür fahren haben null Interesse sich durch "Kanalisierung" einschränken und in einem MTB-Zoo zwängen zu lassen. Zusätzliche "halbgare" attraktive Netze führen nur zu noch mehr Nutzern. Das Serpentinen von Nixkönnern zerbremst werden war schon immer so (setzt euch vor die Playstation oder fahrt Rennrad wenn ihr es nicht können wollt), nur gab es davon meist nicht viele. Mit E-Bike findet sich nun auch jeder dicke Wurstverdrücker auf den Trails.  Der Natur schadet sowas nicht, die Naturnutzer mit Gartenzwergmentalität haben jedoch ein Problem mit dieser visuellen Umweltverschmutzung und werden dann gegen Mountainbiker aktiv. Diejenigen die mit MTB beginnen meinen im Wald sei nichts los und wissen nichts von den Befindlichkeiten und Interessen der anderen. Mehr Nutzer = mehr Stress, deswegen teilt man die Hometrails auch nicht auf GPS-Portalen (Trailforks, Strava, Social Shit & Co). Am Ende schadet man sich bzw. den Trails vor der eignen Haustür nur selbst.


----------



## Thomas (1. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
ihr habt abgestimmt - die Gründungsveranstaltung für einen MTB-Verein für Bad Kreuznach findet statt: 

Wann: *Donnerstag, 8. Juli 20:00 Uhr*
Wo: *Freitzeitgelände Kuhberg* - im Freien, aber mit Überdachung – in Verlängerung des Parkplatzes (Karte: https://goo.gl/maps/gWnN3XdNiDyjehiP7)

Wir werden vor Ort über die dann geltenden Covid-Regeln informieren, die einzuhalten sind.

Bis kommenden Donnerstag!

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (9. Juli 2021)

Gestern hat sich _Mountainbike Bad Kreuznach e.V._ gegründet. Vorsitzender des Vereins ist Adrian Wolf, Stellvertreter sind Kim Christian und Sascha Barth, unterstützt werden die drei durch Kassenwart und fünf Beisitzende.

Danke an alle, die gestern bei der Gründung mit dabei waren.

Weitere Infos folgen, sobald sich der Verein organisiert hat. 






Viel Erfolg!


----------



## RheingauBiker (14. Juli 2021)

Glückwünsche aus Wiesbaden zur Gründung! Und Glück für euch, dass ihr die Presse auf eurer Seite habt


----------



## Robert Neuber (14. Juli 2021)

RheingauBiker schrieb:


> Glückwünsche aus Wiesbaden zur Gründung! Und Glück für euch, dass ihr die Presse auf eurer Seite habt


Morgen wird es in der Allgemeinen Zeitung Bad Kreuznach ein Interview mit Dr. Thomas Wilde, einem MTB-Veteran aus Bad Kreuznach geben, außerdem einen Kommentar meinerseits zum Stadtrats-Antrag von Grünen, SPD und Linken auf belehrende Wegebeschilderungen. Fight for your right to roll!


----------



## Thomas W. (14. Juli 2021)

Hi,
Ich bin mit der Bürgermeisterin im Gespräch über den Antrag bezüglich "Wegebeschilderung" - d.h. letztlich Sperrung der Wege, die wir alle gerne weiter fahren würden...
Sie hat mich gebeten, Ansprechpartner für eine Einladung in einen Stadtratsausschuss zu benennen, der wahrscheinlich Ende September tagen wird zu diesem Thema!!!
Wen kann ich benennen? Kontaktdaten? Am besten jemand aus dem neuen MTB-Verein?!
Bitte um schnelle Antwort, damit ich der Bürgermeisterin antworten kann. Erste Vorlage und Beratung ist wohl morgen (Donnerstag)!
Thomas Wilde


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2021)

@Thomas W.:
Ich oder einer der Vorsitzenden schicken dir heute noch eine PN.
Bespreche mich kurz mit dem Vereinsvorsitzenden.
Freundlicher Gruß


----------



## Thomas W. (14. Juli 2021)

supi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas W. (14. Juli 2021)

nach dem katastrophalen Artikel im Öffentlichen Anzeiger habe ich Gelegenheit bekommen, einen werbenden Artikel für den Mountainbiker-Sport zu schreiben....


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2021)

@Thomas W. 
Persönliche Nachricht schreiben geht bei dir nicht, weiß leider nicht weshalb (kenne ich so gar nicht).
Kannst du mir eine PN schreiben, also "Unterhaltung beginnen", wenn du auf mein Profil gehst?


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2021)

@Thomas W. : Du musst die Funktion bei dir deaktiviert haben. Kannst du bitte aktivieren?


----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2021)

So der Kontakt hat jedenfalls funktioniert.

Ein kurzes Update zum Verein:
Leider ist es seit nun einer knappen Woche ruhig geworden, wir waren aber nicht untätig.
Die Dokumente zur Vereinseintragung sind erstellt, nur mahlen die bürokratischen Mühlen langsam und durch Corona-Maßnahmen wird das ganze tatsächlich derzeit auch weiter erschwert/zusätzlich eingebremst.
Wir werden aber in naher Zukunft auch öffentlich auftreten, die Mitgliederverwaltung und die Vereins-HP, über die man dann natürlich auch Mitglied werden kann, wird vorbereitet.
Der Vorstand scharrt an verschiedenen Stellen selbst mit den Hufen und ist in Wartestellung, damit der Verein "an den Start gehen kann". 
Der Verein ist auch in Kontakt und Austausch mit den zuständigen der Stadt.
Dass jetzt über @Thomas W. der direkte Kontakt zur Oberbürgermeisterin hergestellt wird, ist natürlich sehr schön.
Vielen Dank!

Über den Antrag zur "Wegebeschilderung" sind wir informiert. Leider kam dieser ja auch recht kurzfristig.
Einen direkten Einfluss darauf haben wir nicht. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das Thema nicht morgen abschließend entschieden wird. Der Wunsch der Stadt einen Ansprechpartner zu haben, den die MTBler von KH mit der Vereinsgründung geschaffen haben, wäre dann auch ad absurdum geführt. Man ist ja von Seiten der Stadt gewillt gemeinsam sinnvolle Lösungen zu finden.

Wir bitten alle Interessierten am Verein sich noch ein wenig zu gedulden, wir arbeiten daran, dass der Verein offiziell auftreten kann und hoffentlich auch wachsen kann.


----------



## Thomas W. (15. Juli 2021)

Die SPD ist aus dem Antrag ausgestiegen - Info von Robert!


----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2021)

Ja, die SPD Fraktion hat erklärt, dass sie nach einem längeren Telefonat mit dem Vorsitzenden des MTB-Vereins, sowie Info vom Forst, den Antrag nicht weiter unterstütze.
Damit wurde das Ganze in 2 Ausschüsse verwiesen.


----------



## MTB-KH (13. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

der Mountainbike Verein Bad Kreuznach wird am Samstag, den 18.09.2021, mit einer Müllsammelaktion am Aktionstag Sauberwald teilnehmen.

Die #Sauberwald-Bewegung wurde vom Mountainbike Tourismusforum e.V. initiiert und fordert Mountainbiker ganzjährig dazu auf, Müll in unseren Wäldern nicht einfach liegen zu lassen, sondern mitzunehmen und so zum Umweltschutz, aber auch Naturgenuss beizutragen.

Mitglieder des Vereins Mountainbike Bad Kreuznach treffen sich am kommenden Samstag um 10:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz des Freizeitgeländes Kuhberg und werden mit Müllbeuteln in den Wald ausschwärmen und dort Müll sammeln.

Alle Mountainbiker und anderen Waldliebhaber sind herzlich eingeladen, sich möglichst zahlreich der Aktion anzuschließen. Dazu darf narürlich gerne das MTB genutzt werden.

Nach getaner Arbeit gibt es für die Helfer auch ein Bierchen (oder anderes Getränk) am Freizeitgelände Kuhberg.

Müllsäcke und Einweghandachuhe werden gestellt. Ihr könnt auch gerne stabilere Handschuhe mitbringen.

Freundliche Grüße,
MTB-KH Verein


----------



## Robert Neuber (17. September 2021)

Im Grundstücksausschuss der Stadt sind die Bündnis 90/Grünen und Linken mit ihrem Antrag nicht weitergekommen, an diversen Stellen im Wald Schilder mit Schildern auf die Wegenutzungsregelungen des Landeswaldgesetzes hinzuweisen. Der Leiter des Forstreviers Soonwald sprach sich dafür aus, zunächst die Kommunikation mit dem neuen Bikeverein zu suchen. Das sahen die Grünen allerdings ziemlich anders, insbesondere Stadträtin Annette Thiergarten, aber auch Michael Henke. Letzterer sprach davon, der Verein sei ja eine reine Lobbyistengruppe (er selbst betreibt als Wanderpate und als Grüner natürlich überhaupt keine Lobbyarbeit...). Ich habe Herrn Henke am Tag darauf nochmal angerufen, weil er im Ausschuss erklärt hatte, es gebe einen Weg an der Altenbaumburg, der eindeutig von Bikern geschädigt worden sei. Ich wollte von ihm wissen, welchen Weg er meint: den "Barney-Trail" oder den steilen Geröllpfad zum Burgsteg hinab. Er meinte Letzteren. Als ich ihm am Telefon sagte, dass dieser Weg schon immer voller Geröll gewesen ist und sich aus meiner Sicht (und ich fahre ihn schon seit 30 Jahren) kaum verändert hat, kam nur der wütende Hinweis, der Weg sei für Biker verboten, ich sei als Zeitungsredakteur sowieso einseitig, und dann legte er auf. Da ist überhaupt keine Diskussion erwünscht. Zum Glück denkt man beim Forst offenbar anders als bei diesen Grün-Radikalos.


----------



## Rockside (17. September 2021)

Mit den Grünen ist's echt witzig:
zum einen befürworten die mit ihren nicht zu Ende gedachten eVorstellungen massenhaft Leute mit eMofas in die Wälder, und dann wollen die gleichen in den Wäldern, wohl wieder nicht zu Ende gedacht, alles mögliche und unmögliche reglementieren.


----------



## Specialexed (17. September 2021)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es viele MTBler gibt die den Altenbaumburg Trail so toll finden , dass sie da oft fahren.
Massig Geröll,so das man permanent am "schwimmen" ist und dann geht es ja eigentlich ,abgesehen von 3(?) Spitzkehren, fast nur schnurgeradeaus.
Also, Strava sagt: 520 Abfahrten insgesamt und 38 Leute dieses Jahr....
Die werdens kaputt gemacht haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert Neuber (17. September 2021)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Also, Strava sagt: 520 Abfahrten insgesamt und 38 Leute dieses Jahr....
> Die werdens kaputt gemacht haben...


Ich bin heute mal wieder da runter und hab jetzt nix Schlimmes gesehen. Dass da gefahren wird, sieht man an der einen oder anderen Stelle. Aber davon zu schwadronieren, dass dort was kaputtgemacht wird, ist absolut herbeiphantasiert.


----------



## foreigner (17. September 2021)

Leider wurde da angefangen wieder eine Abkürzung zu fahren. Leute, sowas muss nicht sein.


----------



## Robert Neuber (22. September 2021)

Mein Kommentar in der AZ vom 21. September zu den Kreuznacher Grünen und ihrer Anti-Biker-Haltung, die nun im Grundstücksauschuss der Stadt sichtbar wurde.


----------



## bfri (27. September 2021)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es viele MTBler gibt die den Altenbaumburg Trail so toll finden , dass sie da oft fahren.
> Massig Geröll,so das man permanent am "schwimmen" ist und dann geht es ja eigentlich ,abgesehen von 3(?) Spitzkehren, fast nur schnurgeradeaus.
> Also, Strava sagt: 520 Abfahrten insgesamt und 38 Leute dieses Jahr....
> Die werdens kaputt gemacht haben...


Ich bin ihn ein paar Mal gefahren, da er mal was anderes ist. Hatte oben im Wald aber immer das Problem den Einstieg zu finden, da recht zugewachsen. Kann also nicht sehen, dass der Trail bevorzugt von Bikern gefahren wird. Aber ich war schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr in der Ecke. Kann sein, dass sich das in der letzten Zeit geändert hatte. Oder ich habe den falschen Einstieg gewählt. Ich bin immer über die Jägerstandwiese gefahren. Auf OSM sehe ich, dass es da jetzt auch einen Pfad drumherum gibt.


----------



## duffy33333 (1. November 2021)

Servus, 

wie und wo kann man denn nun Mitglied werden ?
Das Netz ist leer…

Liebe Grüße 
André


----------



## nahetalmoves (2. November 2021)

duffy33333 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wie und wo kann man denn nun Mitglied werden ?
> Das Netz ist leer…
> ...


Hallo André, gerne kannst du mir eine PN schicken.


----------



## Rockside (2. November 2021)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar in der AZ vom 21. September zu den Kreuznacher Grünen und ihrer Anti-Biker-Haltung, die nun im Grundstücksauschuss der Stadt sichtbar wurde.



Ich glaube so langsam, die Grünen würden sich gerne aus ihrer Verantwortung bzgl. der Massen von angeblich umweltfreundlichen eBikes in den Wäldern entziehen, indem sie jetzt scheinheilig ALLE Biker aus dem Wald verbannen wollen.

Diese eBikes rechtlich den Fahrrädern zuzuordnen, war politisch eine einzige Fehlentscheidung, da diese Mofas das nie waren, siehe dazu auch mal die jüngsten Messevorstellungen für zukünftige eBikes.
Selbst eBike-Hersteller werben inzwischen ganz offen für ihre 'E-SUV's, nur unsere Lobbyisten in der Politik wollen uns hier weiter scheinheilig  'ein X für ein U' vormachen.


----------

